# Name for male Maltese



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm getting Daisy's brother on Friday and I'm so excited! They were calling him Bean but I just don't feel right calling him that. What's a nice boy names for a Maltese? Help please...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi
All the boy names that I like are usually taken lol. I like Toby, Milo, Benny, Benji, Boo. I think those are cute!!


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

iLoveMisty said:


> Hi
> All the boy names that I like are usually taken lol. I like Toby, Milo, Benny, Benji, Boo. I think those are cute!!


Benji is nice.. Hmmm! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Bella&Daisy said:


> Benji is nice.. Hmmm! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Benji is such a cute name, but I'm sure you'll get more name suggestions if you aren't sure yet!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Here are some of the boys names that have , had, or like.. Eerie, Oliver, Sebastian, Hardy, Dewey, Monroe, Smalls, Brewster, Ren, Hickory,Toby I think naming a dog is difficult, but when you hear one you like, you'll know it! Good luck!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bella&Daisy said:


> Benji is nice.. Hmmm! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I like Benji too.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I think Benji is cute too!!! Maybe once you get him home with you, you will see if that name fits him???


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I like Monroe too!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I wish I had waited to name Boo for a week and get to know him. You might want to start a list and after you get to know his personality trust me you will know the name! Now Boo has a series of nicknames.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Tyler, Opie, Jerry, Andy, Barney, Jack, and we have a dog in the neighborhood who is named Banjo.*


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

My boys I've had over the years are Garth, Bogart, Chewey and Rocco. I have Riley now!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Jerry, mikey,Tony, bobby,teddy, roby, Ray, Danny, Willy, buddy, pauly. Johnny, ( I like names that end with "Y". Lol)

Leo, Dante, Ralph(ralphie) , Justin, Kobe, Philip, Gino, axel, ace, giggles, ........


,
I had fun picking a name for Misty ♥. My head just keeps thinking of names lol


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

Rifkin, Rufus, Frank, Pete, Winston.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

When I was choosing names for Tanner, I went thru the phone book and wrote down every name I liked, then I started eliminating them. Now I just keep a list going, you never know...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've looked I. The obituaries too .


----------



## Pickles' Mama (Mar 27, 2013)

I am getting in two weeks:Waiting:, and I am going to name him Milk Shake!! :innocent:arty::yahoo::cheer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

If I were to ever get a male fluff, I would name him either Liam, middle name Neeson, so I could call him Liam Neeson or the name Mason.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

How about Donny short for Donald, since her name is Daisy...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I like Dudley. Daisy and Dudley.


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck with your new baby. I may be partial but I like Yoshie but I also like Snickers, Snoopy, Pepper all I can think of right now


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I like Cobie, Luca, Cash, Micah, Edison, Alfie, Beckett, Oliver and Phoenix


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I love Harry Potter, and we t through a list of the characters there too! Sometimes a TV show or character from a movie or a book that you like.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Henry!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've got to stop thinking of puppy names,because then I think of puppies? 4 is enough!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> I like Henry!


Milo was Henry for a while! I changed my mind right before I got him.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

If we got a boy, it would have been either "Rocky" or "Rambo". Can you tell my hubby is a Sylvester Stallone fan?


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

My friend just named her baby boy puppy Griffin and I thought that name was cute!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Personally, I have always been partial to Walter. Unless he gets into a lot of trouble like the Dewster. I don't think I'd like threads about look what Walter did now. 

Seriously, I do like names that have nicknames, so they can tell if you are mad or happy with them. Also, Zues, Buddy, Hermes are great boy Maltese names.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Edgar and Henley are my two favorites.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

How about Beamer


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

lynda said:


> How about Beamer


We almost named Whitney "Beamer". I would have a Mercedes and a Beamer:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> I've got to stop thinking of puppy names,because then I think of puppies? 4 is enough!!!


OK- I was sensing an SM intervention if you came up with one more name...... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> OK- I was sensing an SM intervention if you came up with one more name...... :HistericalSmiley:


Thanks Kandis I needed that!!!!


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

We had a dog named Sweet William (the flower) once.. we called him Willie mostly. But, since Daisy is a flower you can stay in the garden without giving him a 'sissy name'. LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

cheekyradish said:


> We had a dog named Sweet William (the flower) once.. we called him Willie mostly. But, since Daisy is a flower you can stay in the garden without giving him a 'sissy name'. LOL :thumbsup:


Oh I love that Sweet William!!! Willy!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Cassidy
Kirby
Scout
Joey
Madison
Tipper


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

elly said:


> We almost named Whitney "Beamer". I would have a Mercedes and a Beamer:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 
LOL, when we first got Izzy and took her to her first Cruise In, one of our friends said " Let me guess her name is Camaro". We own 3 of them and if he had said that before I named her, her name would be Camaro!! I just never thought of naming her that.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I love the name oliver for a little boy dog. I also like charlie, bobbi, and sammy. Im sure no one on this board would mind if you loved the name of their fluff and used it for your own either . Its funny, i call penny boo boo and little muffin girl just as much as i call her penny. " come heeeere little muffin girl" lol no idea where it even came from


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

when I had my dog clothing business I met someone who named their boy dog
"TED E BEAR" I loved it and thought it was so unusual


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

elly said:


> We almost named Whitney "Beamer". I would have a Mercedes and a Beamer:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


You should have, I love it:HistericalSmiley: Of course, I love Whitney too:thumbsup:


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Tanner's Mom said:


> When I was choosing names for Tanner, I went thru the phone book and wrote down every name I liked, then I started eliminating them. Now I just keep a list going, you never know...


That's a great idea!! Thanks


<3 Bella & Daisy <3


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Out of the suggestions you've gotten, I love:

Walter
Beamer
Madison 

I also like: 

Taylor
Emerson


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

If Ace weren't named and responding well to it I would have changed it to Harley


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I like Klondike,


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I like William to, our cats were William,Harry ( a familiar theme here) and Socks...We used to all William "Willy" or little Willy!
We have a Rylee, but he usually gets called Doodles, since he's our little doodlebug!
Something about the way Doodles sounds, he gets so excited when we call him Doodles...


----------



## Puddychains (Apr 1, 2013)

I like dog names that the have 2 syllables.

Newman
Kevin
Etc...

I really like dogs named human names too. 

I ended naming my boy Diesel. I would have named him Dennis or Kevin but I have people close to me with that name so I passed. I was joking around 1 day with silly dog names and Diesel came up. After I laughed I started to like it so Diesel it was.

You never know were you can find a name. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

